# Oral interview and disabilities



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

The only advice I have is to maybe ask them what in the interview process caused them to pass on you. They likely won't give you much of an answer, but it's worth a shot.

Having interviewed people, I can say that the interview is a pretty important part of the hiring process. It's not designed specifically to weed out awkwardness. We've seen many people that 'passed' the technical parts of a job competition but while interviewing them decided not to hire them...and for the most part it wasn't for social awkwardness...a lot comes out about a person in an interview.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

That's tough.... I suppose your best bet would be to use that towards your advantage, in a way that you are laying your cards on the table at the very beginning of the interview, and in doing so, having more control over the discussion. Let them know you may not be the best public speaker, but you would make a fine electrician.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

reapedsoul said:


> Iv'e applied at 5 different IBEW locals over the past 3 years but I can't seem to get past the interview. I have Asperger's syndrome/high functioning autism which makes me do worse in interviews than most people. Ive passed the aptitude test every time I've taken it which proves I can to the math but the interview seems to be a form of gate-keeping to filter out those who have any form of awkwardness or who aren't already experts and interviewing. Does anyone know if the IBEW has disability accommodation for the interview process? I'm more than intelligent enough for the work and I'm not lazy, I just can't give the magical answers to the generic interview questions. Any advice?


Under the disabilities act you would be covered if you were an employee. Not sure how it works for unions though. You may want to talk to the unions training committee and see.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

reapedsoul said:


> Iv'e applied at 5 different IBEW locals over the past 3 years but I can't seem to get past the interview. I have Asperger's syndrome/high functioning autism which makes me do worse in interviews than most people. Ive passed the aptitude test every time I've taken it which proves I can to the math but the interview seems to be a form of gate-keeping to filter out those who have any form of awkwardness or who aren't already experts and interviewing. Does anyone know if the IBEW has disability accommodation for the interview process? I'm more than intelligent enough for the work and I'm not lazy, I just can't give the magical answers to the generic interview questions. Any advice?


I should think that you would be a terrible 'fit' as a union member.

For, the union requires a HIGH level of socialization -- ABOVE that of being a regular Joe.

That reality can't be changed, can't be wished away, can't be legislated away.

If you want to be an electrician or e-tech -- then you had best aim for a smaller non-union shop. 

I'd say you're barking up entirely the wrong tree.

You would be much, much, much, happier installing fire alarms.

Many outfits are non-union.

Because it's such a touchy field, it pays well -- without heavy lifting -- with most work inside nearly completed buildings.

It's EXTREMELY fussy to install. Most electricians can't stand to work on fire alarms. It's not the rough-in -- it's the trim-out. 

Getting a F/A system to be perfectly fault free drives many electricians crazy. 

It'd probably be just your cup of tea.

Most everything is performed solo. 

Chit-chat is usually discouraged. 

Total focus is required. :thumbsup:

The firms working this beat are also active in security alarms -- which are booming at this time.

Forget the cheesy retail packages that a homeowner is expected to buy and set-up.

A real security system needs a tech and professional installation.

You would not believe the number of fellas that can't enter that field -- because of their arrest record. It's such a barrier that the first queries of any candidate turn on whether they've had any 'trouble with the law.'

That specialty wants to see a totally blank criminal record.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> I should think that you would be a terrible 'fit' as a union member.
> 
> For, the union requires a HIGH level of socialization -- ABOVE that of being a regular Joe.
> 
> ...


In Florida, the background check goes back three years if someone wants to be an Alarm Sytem Agent. Interestingly, if you hold a County issued Journeyman card, you are exempted from having to carry an alarm system agent card.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

telsa said:


> I should think that you would be a terrible 'fit' as a union member.


I call BS on this statement. 
It might very well be a loss for what ever union he is trying for. Having Aspergers doesn't exclude people from "Fitting In".


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Wirenuting said:


> I call BS on this statement.
> It might very well be a loss for what ever union he is trying for. Having Aspergers doesn't exclude people from "Fitting In".


Pick up the phone and straighten out the five IBEW locals -- do so now.

Have you ANY personal or professional knowledge WRT Aspergers ?

[ I do. ]

Large groups are _particularly_ trying for such souls.

They are _invariably_ out-grouped. 

This social situation goes all the way back to kindergarten.

Indeed, social isolation is one of the most obvious traits// metrics for Aspergers.

*"Asperger syndrome* (*AS*), also known as *Asperger's syndrome*, *Asperger disorder* (*AD*) or simply *Asperger's*, is an autism spectrum disorder (ASD) that is *characterized by significant difficulties in social interaction *and nonverbal communication, alongside restricted and repetitive patterns of behavior and interests." Wiki

The OP would freak out if he really knew what he was going to experience. 

He'd absolutely flip if anyone pranked him. 

[ Buckets of steam, wire-stretchers and sky hooks would have him searching like Diogenes. ]

The union members wouldn't be too happy, either. :no:

My original post, up thread, is a realistic and considered suggestion. 

He'd fit in like peas in a pod with F/A techs... already a pretty nerdy crowd. :thumbsup:

He might be an outstanding F/A tech -- programming and proofing the completed build. :thumbup:

It's easy work -- physically -- and in dreamy conditions. :thumbsup:

But most electricians can't hack it. It's just too nerdy. :laughing:

https://www.bayalarm.com/


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

telsa said:


> Pick up the phone and straighten out the five IBEW locals -- do so now.
> 
> Have you ANY personal or professional knowledge WRT Aspergers ?
> 
> ...



Yes I'm well aware what it is and how it effects some people. 

Why don't you just point him towards a supermarket and tell him he should be a bagger or cart retriever.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> Yes I'm well aware what it is and how it effects some people.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just point him towards a supermarket and tell him he should be a bagger or cart retriever.



I'm going to catch a lot of heat for agreeing with Telsa, but I am leaning towards agreeing with him in this one. 

I didn't take it as hurtful as just become a grocery bagger. 

And from personal experience, a Local Union (of any sort) is a hard setting to flourish in if you have any sort of behavior or personality set back. 

Anti social, introverted, Aspergers....whatever it may be, good luck. 

I've seen people that are no good (for the trade, for the hall, for the company writing their paycheck) stick around because they have the social skills necessary. 

I've also seen some of the best electricians I've worked with who were smart and honest hard workers be the first laid off because of some social issue. 

In any large group setting, you don't want to be the squeaky wheel, and fitting in depends on your ability to navigate varied social situations. 

To the OP: I would not discourage you from your goals. I would caution you that you may be opening yourself to a lot of grief. Life's full of grief, we all have our share, pick yours wisely. 

First off, you have a 5 year apprenticeship where you will have to build interpersonal relationships with your classmates (that should last you the rest of your career). 

Then you have to learn the hierarchy of the job site, every time there's a new job site which could have 100 or more electricians on it. 

Then you have to interact with the other trades. 

All this to say, it may not be peaches and cream once you make it past the interview process. Once you are past the interview process, you may find that your career (or personal satisfaction) may be limited as a result of social interaction with those around you. Only you know what your capable of doing and what would provide you with the most satisfaction in the long run.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

reapedsoul said:


> Iv'e applied at 5 different IBEW locals over the past 3 years but I can't seem to get past the interview. I have Asperger's syndrome/high functioning autism which makes me do worse in interviews than most people. Ive passed the aptitude test every time I've taken it which proves I can to the math but the interview seems to be a form of gate-keeping to filter out those who have any form of awkwardness or who aren't already experts and interviewing. Does anyone know if the IBEW has disability accommodation for the interview process? I'm more than intelligent enough for the work and I'm not lazy, I just can't give the magical answers to the generic interview questions. Any advice?


Hello reapedsoul;Welcome to the forum:thumbup:

I just googled Asperger's syndrome/high functioning autism and read some about it..You have a stone wall that is so much higher than the rest of us here that I can understand your frustration with having 5 interviews and being blocked from proving you can do the job. Indeed I think that you can do the job just as good if not better than the rest of us, because you have so much to overcome,,,,,,,,My bet is you can and will do so when you can get into the game.

So what can you do?

Hire a Attorney and he can show that you are being discriminated against.

You have an issue that makes interviews a nightmare, the help of a good Attorney will get you a job so you can prove that you will be the best man on the job...

Don't you dare give up!

Your Attorney WILL make them pay his fees because you are being discriminated against without just cause ...

Good luck.....Never give up on what you want to do----YOU WILL WIN....:thumbup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Wirenuting said:


> Yes I'm well aware what it is and how it effects some people.
> 
> Why don't you just point him towards a supermarket and tell him he should be a bagger or cart retriever.


Because he's not interested in such labor.

Whereas, being a F/A tech pays well -- and is a perfect match to his STRENGTHS. :thumbsup:

The OP might benefit from:

http://www.amazon.com/How-Fail-Almost-Everything-Still/dp/1491518855

... and still win big...

By Dilbert.

:thumbsup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

drewsserviceco said:


> I'm going to catch a lot of heat for agreeing with Telsa, but I am leaning towards agreeing with him in this one.
> 
> I've seen people that are no good ... stick around because they have... social skills.
> 
> ...


As previously related, the OP is well advised to read Scott Adams:

How to Fail at Almost Everything and Still Win Big

&&&

While one oft hears the missive: address your weaknesses -- that's a loser's project.

Address your_ strengths._ :thumbsup:

How many super successful movie stars have you heard of that have totally fouled up personal lives ? 

Yet, outside their immediate families -- NO ONE CARES. :thumbsup:

Instead, fame and fortune shower down upon them. :thumbup:

There is no way on this Earth that anyone with Asperger's is going to 'click' within any union local.... The ultimate old boy's network.

And why would you try ?

Being a Fire Alarm tech// Security Alarm tech pays WELL -- keeps you indoors -- permits you to work solo -- has outstanding job security -- no layoffs -- no strikes -- weather never a problem -- you don't even work in cold buildings. (usually) 

The reason for all of the above ? It's a NERDY trade. 

You end up with one foot in digital logic -- programming.

The other foot is in analog logic -- circuit quality -- wiring and device faults.

It's also a craft that is LOW on social interaction. Most fellas can't stand that. They want to jabber all day long with their buddies. Most folks are wired that way. It's no crime. It just goes against the grain for a soloist tech.

As an alarm tech you'll be tasked with solo work for many hours at a time. 

In all my days I've never seen an extrovert alarm tech. (!) 

ALL of the fellas that click in the union are pretty social. They just are.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

How did you get interested in the electrical trade? 
How much do you know about electrical work? 
Do you understand what trade unions are and how they work? 

Just curious if you have taken the time to see if you think this is a good fit for you. There's more to it than be a hard worker, do the math, make a nice wage and pension. 

Take a look at this article: 

I wonder if the person that wrote that article understands work in construction trades, especially union electrical work. Some of the things they are saying make me thing electrical construction would be a terrible fit, and not just for people that can't handle the physical end of the job. 

Another thread gives me an idea - look into the job of an electrical estimator.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Hello reapedsoul;Welcome to the forum:thumbup:
> 
> I just googled Asperger's syndrome/high functioning autism and read some about it..You have a stone wall that is so much higher than the rest of us here that I can understand your frustration with having 5 interviews and being blocked from proving you can do the job. Indeed I think that you can do the job just as good if not better than the rest of us, because you have so much to overcome,,,,,,,,My bet is you can and will do so when you can get into the game.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is very sound advice. 
The face to face interview process might look like a hate panel I don't think that is a fair definition of the process.
People are being recruited for and competing for a very few covented slots.
The interviewers are putting together a team that is going to bond and work hard together and be the class of 2020. Ive seen it, first hand, come down to filling the last spot. Both candidates were equal in every way. The guy accepted stood out slightly more than the other only due to wearing an American flag pin on his lapel.
It wasn't about the flag pin, it was more like being able to recall someone.
Something like, " what do you think about the guy with the flag thingy?" It was just enough to make a distinction and start a conversation toward him.

How would it be with " what do you think about the guy with the attorney?" Oh yeah, I remember, the guy that came in wearing a horse head and Built the phallus with our pencils? 

They are only a group of people trying to do the best they can with the tools they have. They are accountable to both NECA and the BA of that local to screen candidates.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

telsa said:


> ...
> 
> There is no way on this Earth that anyone with Asperger's is going to 'click' within any union local.... The ultimate old boy's network.
> 
> And why would you try ?


We have more than 1 apprentice with asperger's.

I take it it's been a long time since you've participated in the industry. We haven't been an "old boy's network" since the early 80's.



> Being a Fire Alarm tech// Security Alarm tech pays WELL -- keeps you indoors -- permits you to work solo -- has outstanding job security -- no layoffs -- no strikes -- weather never a problem -- you don't even work in cold buildings. (usually)
> 
> The reason for all of the above ? It's a NERDY trade.
> 
> ...


Typically the FA guys are a crew on a jobsite- just like the bull gang, the temp light crew, the big pipe gang, et al... no different. All the crews are made up of a bunch of guys and gals - some social, others less so - regardless the jobs get done. 

Typically when a building is roughed, it's clear open walls and to the sky so, no, a good part of the work is done in teams of 2 or more, with radios, and it's hotter than heck or cold as ice. Often the FA is roughed so early in the build out that it's completely re-fireproofed when the beams and decking are shot up with fireproofing.

We've got guys with asperger's, speech impediments, and journeymen with physical disabilities who refuse to leave their careers to sit home and waste away on disability when they are capable of doing something productive. We're all for it.

One of my best friends had his leg ripped off- pulling fiber innerduct- the rope wheel had a loose loop it lasso'd his foot and twisted his leg right off his hip - he's now a fiber splicer. Sure his partner has to do the legwork, but that's how a team of 2 able-bodied splicers work anyway.

The fact of the matter is - a large union is the BEST place and best chance for someone with an impediment or special needs, because they can be moved from job to job and contractor to contractor, depending on who has an appropriate job and jobsite situation. 

Your solution "stick the guy nobody wants to talk to in a solo position," though commendable, reeks of old-fashioned "treat the "different" people like pariahs." That's outdated thinking. There's no reason in the world he cannot have a career in a construction local. None.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> There's no reason in the world he cannot have a career in a construction local. None.


*reapedsoul* says...



> Iv'e applied at 5 different IBEW locals over the past 3 years but I can't seem to get past the interview.


Not a Union guy but I suspect the folks doing the interview would have some expertise in that job. Especially 5 different IBEW locals.

One interviewer? A couple? Per Local. So at least 5 different interviewers and maybe as many as 30 (if say 6 interviewers sit in at the local) have somehow decided this fellow is not IBEW electrician material.

It is what it is. That many interviews at that many locals I suspect this person will never become an IBEW electrician. 

There must be something (reason) in the IBEW that filters him out. Or something (reason) that all the interviewers see that filters him out.

^^ Change that and I guess he could qualify.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jrannis said:


> *I don't think this is very sound advice. *
> The face to face interview process might look like a hate panel I don't think that is a fair definition of the process.
> People are being recruited for and competing for a very few covented slots.
> The interviewers are putting together a team that is going to bond and work hard together and be the class of 2020. Ive seen it, first hand, come down to filling the last spot. Both candidates were equal in every way. The guy accepted stood out slightly more than the other only due to wearing an American flag pin on his lapel.
> ...


I think it is.

This kid needs a boost to get a shot in the field, a week or two will show whether or not he will be any good. An attorney can articulate this kids issue and explain how he has the potential to be a good electrician one day.

If the kid is smart enough to find an electricians forum and explain his issue, then I'll bet that once he gets a shot in the field he will do just as well as others, if not better.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm guessing that all these interviews were relatively similar in format and topics covered. Write down as much as you remember along with your answers. Show them to someone that doesn't have aspbergers and get their opinion. Record your next interview on your phone and do the same. Take their advice and learn to craft your answers toward what they want to hear.

My gut is telling me your condition may have nothing to do with you not getting in. It is a highly competitive field, with high pay and juicy bennies, that has many people applying for very few spots. At my former IBEW, half the guys in my apprenticeship class had years of field experience, some even ran their own successful companies but decided it wasn't for them anymore. 

Seems like you want this bad so keep plugging away for an apprenticeship but in the mean time get any sort of field related job you can, you never know what direction it may lead you.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Just an FYI I know people who had to apply and interview 6, 7, even 8 times to get into my Union. It's not always about not doing well during the interview. You need to get out and do Union related events, help them with whatever political things they have going on, etc. try and find someone high up to so called "sponsor" you. AKA make phone calls on your behalf. It's not all about how you do on the interview.


----------



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

not sure about the disability accommodation, I did want to say I think dreamcrusher has good advice


I was passed up the first time I applied for apprenticeship - I went to work for a signatory contractor as a laborer/parts runner until I was eligible to re-interview and things went much smoother the second time around. If you are completely new to electrical work you can learn plenty as a parts runner, ditch-digger, etc. and can also establish strengths to your employer. Many shop owners or their estimators sit on the JATC boards that give the interview. 


if you get some interview questions and answers worked up and want to bounce them off someone post em up or let me know.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Let's move beyond your perceived "disability". Are you all "tatted-up"?, wear long sleeves, unless you've got neck tatts, wear a turtle neck. If you've got a "teardrop" get it removed. Do your pants hang half way down your butt?, pull them up and buy a belt. Don't bring a beer to the interview, and don't go in reeking. If you "carry" leave it in the ride. Don't wear a bandanna. Tie your shoes, and if you wear high top "Reebok's" don't tuck your pants into them. If you're a "long hair", get it cut, and shave. If you "chew", don't. Don't use words like "axed", or "fiddy", or, "nomsayin".
Basically, if you're a "gang-banger" give it up. Other than that, relax, be yourself, and explain that you have a minor "disability' up front, don't make them try to figure it out. We've got a guy who walks with a cane, so disabilities don't matter as long as you can perform.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In much the same way that a man without arms would be excluded from the pool of candidates to be a bricklayer, a man with a social skills disability might well be excluded from the pool of candidates where the job requires a high degree of social skill. The question might really be- is high social functioning really a requirement for a union electrician or is this some form of discrimination based on this man's disability? I'm really not sure. There's a million and one other reasons to be passed over in an interview. No one is going to be foolish enough to confess that a perceived disability was the reason.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

reapedsoul said:


> Iv'e applied at 5 different IBEW locals over the past 3 years but I can't seem to get past the interview. I have Asperger's syndrome/high functioning autism which makes me do worse in interviews than most people. Ive passed the aptitude test every time I've taken it which proves I can to the math but the interview seems to be a form of gate-keeping to filter out those who have any form of awkwardness or who aren't already experts and interviewing. Does anyone know if the IBEW has disability accommodation for the interview process? I'm more than intelligent enough for the work and I'm not lazy, I just can't give the magical answers to the generic interview questions. Any advice?


If your main trouble is with the interview, that's a skill you can work to improve on. I don't know much about Asperger's, but interviewing skills can be practiced.
If you have trouble interacting with people, you may well want to consider what would be a good job choice to begin with.
Good Luck to you !:thumbsup:


----------



## reapedsoul (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm now a CW1. We did a solar job of about 1200 panels. I liked the work and most of the people I worked with. Not much work for cws in my area. The cws Ive talked to tend to out of work for months at a time. I was actually the only reliable one on out crew. Other people would show up late, we're too much time smoking or vaping, or taking too many piss breaks. I did none of those. 

As for on of the previous posts about what I wore in my interviews, I was a suit and tie.

I think I didn't sound confident enough in the interviews. My next interview will be better because I have more relevant experience with ibew contractors and I'm already a due paying member. 

I'm also taking welding classes on the weekends so I can get certified. My fallback teade is welding and I'm gonna take a aptitude test for the steam fitters this summer.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Hello reapedsoul;Welcome to the forum:thumbup:
> 
> I just googled Asperger's syndrome/high functioning autism and read some about it..You have a stone wall that is so much higher than the rest of us here that I can understand your frustration with having 5 interviews and being blocked from proving you can do the job. Indeed I think that you can do the job just as good if not better than the rest of us, because you have so much to overcome,,,,,,,,*My bet is you can and will do so when you can get into the game.*
> 
> ...


...harry was the copy and paste King, but he personally nailed this one for this kid, RIP Harry


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

reapedsoul said:


> I'm now a CW1. We did a solar job of about 1200 panels. I liked the work and most of the people I worked with. Not much work for cws in my area. The cws Ive talked to tend to out of work for months at a time. I was actually the only reliable one on out crew. Other people would show up late, we're too much time smoking or vaping, or taking too many piss breaks. I did none of those.
> 
> As for on of the previous posts about what I wore in my interviews, I was a suit and tie.
> 
> ...


great job kid!!


----------

